
Singapore launches preventative corona contact tracing app - markvdb
https://www.smartnation.sg/whats-new/press-releases/launch-of-new-app-for-contact-tracing
======
markvdb
This claims to use bluetooth proximity sensing of other people with the app,
in order to be able to trace corona viruts bearers more quickly.

Interesting to contrast to the US approach of "give us blanket gps and cell
tower info".

